# Móvil de avión



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Salve!

Ho difficoltà a tradurre in italiano il termine "móvil de avión". Si tratta di un motorino elettrico formato da due o quatto bracci con ciascuno un modellino di aereoplano. Una specie di carrion con modellini di aerei che si appende al soffitto con un filo. Per caso si dice "motorino con aerei"? Come si chiama in italiano? Ho provato anche a chiedere nei negozi specializzati in modellini di aerei ma non hanno saputo darmi nessuna risposta.

Vi trascrivo il contesto:

_"Diego ha terminado de hacer una maleta y está acostado en su cama, pero mira un móvil de avión que cuelga en el centro de la habitación. Evidentemente no puede dormir y algo se gesta en su mente."_


----------



## 0scar

_Aeromobile_ puede servir, creo que es una marca de ese juguete.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Sombrero (ciao 0scar),

se questo oggetto è composto di un solo aereo appeso al soffitto, credo che lo chiamerei aeroplanino. 
Se si tratta di un _mobile_ fatto di più pezzi in equilibrio tra loro, lo chiamerei giostrina di aerei/aeroplanini/aeromodelli.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

¡Gracias por su respuesta! Averigüé y "aeromobile" no me sale como marca de ese juguete y no sé si "aeromobile" aplica porque en italiano se emplea para referirse a la estructura general capaz de despegar, aterrizar y navegar por la atmósfera. De todas formas, le agradezco su ayuda!


----------



## gatogab

A mi me parece que se refiere a esos avioncitos colgando del techo, que se mueven con el viento. Como los _'móviles'._

*Algo como esto*


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

gatogab said:


> A mi me parece que se refiere a esos avioncitos colgando del techo, que se mueven con el viento. Como los _'móviles'._
> 
> *Algo como esto*



Exacto. Se trata de avioncitos colgando del techo, son varios, la única diferencia con la imagen que usted editó es que no son de papel, sino de plástico o metal.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Sombrero (ciao 0scar),
> 
> se questo oggetto è composto di un solo aereo appeso al soffitto, credo che lo chiamerei aeroplanino.
> Se si tratta di un _mobile_ fatto di più pezzi in equilibrio tra loro, lo chiamerei giostrina di aerei/aeroplanini/aeromodelli.



Ajá, se trata de varias piezas, habitualmente son dos o cuatro y ruedan en círculo. Gracias por su propuesta "giostrina di aeromodelli", de pronto aplica. Si se les ocurren otras propuestas, avísenme.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

¿Les suena "giostrina carrillon di aeromodelli/aeroplanini"?


----------



## honeyheart

No.  ¿Qué tal "giostrina pensile di aeroplanini"? A mí me gusta.


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano il "móvil" da soffitto si chiama "acchiappasogni". Come questo.

Quello tradizionale americano (degli indiani d'America) è questo.

L'origine dell'acchiappasogni viene spiegata qui.

È diverso dallo scacciapensieri, che è quello che si mette anche vicino a una porta e che *tintinna*, in genere fatto di tubicini metallici o di conchiglie, che credo sia di origine orientale.


----------



## 0scar

Aeromobile:
http://www.siibil.com/regalo/aeromobile-movil-infantil-de-aviones

Aparece en páginas en inglés y castellano.


----------



## ursu-lab

Quindi la traduzione sarebbe:
El móvil "aeromobile": l'acchiappasogni "aeromobile".

"Mobile" (*virgolettato*) è la parola in *inglese* per definire il giocattolo (acchiappasogni) del designer Flensted che in questo caso è composto di aeroplanini:

Citato da una pagina web che parla di Flensted: 

I “mobiles” sono una tradizione dell’artigianato danese ma il “mobile” moderno nasce nel 1954 dall’abilità di Christian Flensted e sua moglie Grethe. La loro prima creazione, le “Cicogne Danesi”, fu un grande successo ed ora vola in tutto il mondo.

Il designer Christian Flensted ha rivisitato un oggetto tanto antico quanto poetico. Si tratta di Flensted Swallow *Mobile*, prodotto dalla danese Flensted *Mobiles*.

Se è per una culla o un lettino e suona una musichetta allora si chiama anche "*giostrina musicale*", come questa.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano il "móvil" da soffitto si chiama "acchiappasogni". Come questo.
> 
> Quello tradizionale americano (degli indiani d'America) è questo.
> 
> L'origine dell'acchiappasogni viene spiegata qui.
> 
> È diverso dallo scacciapensieri, che è quello che si mette anche vicino a una porta e che *tintinna*, in genere fatto di tubicini metallici o di conchiglie, che credo sia di origine orientale.


Non si vedono aeroplanini da nessuna parte.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Perché sia chiara l'immagine della struttura di un "móvil de avión" vi metto il link con una foto:

http://www.theabstracthome.com/groups/mobiles/pages/flight1920.htm

Mi sembra di capire che in italiano non esista un termine adatto. Penso che "giostrina di aeroplani" possa essere finora una soluzione accettabile.


----------



## gatogab

Sombrero Vueltiao said:


> Perché sia chiara l'immagine della struttura di un "móvil de avión" vi metto il link con una foto:
> 
> http://www.theabstracthome.com/groups/mobiles/pages/flight1920.htm
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che in italiano non esista un termine adatto. Penso che "giostrina di aeroplani" possa essere finora una soluzione accettabile.


  Efectivamente, No encuentro ninguna palabra o frase que de la idea del "móvil" en italiano. 
"Giostrina di aeroplani" no la entiendo. Pero lo importante es que la entiendan ustedes.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Nadie se puede acercara una juguetería en Italia con las imágenes que han puesto y preguntar?
Es una tontería mi ocurrencia, pero ellos deberían saber como se llama o, al menos, buscarlo.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Non si vedono aeroplanini da nessuna parte.




Nella stanzetta di mio figlio ne avevo appeso uno con degli uccellini. Se vuoi metterci anche delle palline, dei pupazzetti o quello che ti pare: l'importante è il filo che pende e i bastoncini incrociati che girano quando c'è un po' di corrente d'aria ma sempre in equilibrio (la lunghezza dei fili determina l'equilibrio).
Quello degli aeroplanini è un modello come un altro.

"Giostrina musicale" o "girotondo musicale" di solito si usa per indicare quei cosi (simili nella struttura) che si caricano a molla, girano e suonano una musichetta per rilassare il neonato nel lettino o nella carrozzina (si attaccano ai bordi con una morsa). 

Comunque quello postato nella foto non ha il motore.


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Infatti è stato un errore mio nella spiegazione, quello che intendo io non ha il motore alla fine, gli aeroplani vengano mossi semplicemente dall'aria, quindi il "musicale" in questo caso non va bene.
Ahoritica voy a pasar por una tienda de juguetes y pregunto a ver si saben cómo se llama esta vaina!


----------



## ursu-lab

In Colombia?


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Sono in Italia.


----------



## gatogab

Sombrero Vueltiao said:


> Infatti è stato un errore mio nella spiegazione, quello che intendo io non ha il motore alla fine, gli aeroplani vengano mossi semplicemente dall'aria, quindi il "musicale" in questo caso non va bene.
> Ahoritica voy a pasar por una tienda de juguetes y pregunto a ver si saben cómo se llama esta vaina!


Así no vale


----------



## Sombrero Vueltiao

Sono passato in un negozio di giocattoli un pò particolare che qui chiamano "Città del sole" ed entrando appesi al soffitto c'erano anche vari tipi di queste strutture! Ho chiesto al commesso e mi ha detto che si chiamano "mobile" come in inglese  oppure "giostrine". Mi ha detto che l'"acchiappasogni" è lo scacciapensieri degli indiani, quello che proponeva ursu-lab.
Ho chiesto se aveva una scatola chiusa da farmi vedere, ho controllato nella confezione ed effettivamente c'era scritto "giostrina". A questo punto penso che si dica "giostrina di aereoplani" anche se sembra un giocattolo da neonati.


----------

